# will 04she driveshaft fit in 05 gto??? need toto know asap! thx



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

Will the driveshaft of an 04 goat fit in an 05? Trying to get one used and got a really good deal on an 04 one. Need to know as soon as possible so I can get it before its sold! Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The simple answer is no. The 04 diriveshaft won't bolt up to the 05 differential unless you use the 04 pinion also.


----------



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

HP11 said:


> The simple answer is no. The 04 diriveshaft won't bolt up to the 05 differential unless you use the 04 pinion also.


thank you! good thing i posted on here before snagging it.. lol


----------



## wildchild405 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you still know of a shaft for an 04, let me know.


----------

